
What percentage of browsers have JavaScript disabled? - adamgamble
https://blockmetry.com/blog/javascript-disabled
======
Arnt
So 1% of some javascripts are disabled, and 15-30% of others, because those
are the kind that ghostery, adblockplus and friends block.

Right?

